# Puppin dog!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Took a few pictures of Brooke-Lynn tonight! Holy smokes, I love her.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw, she looks like such a sweetheart! AND... I can see her brain! Hahaha! Love the extreme closeup. Great pics. GREAT dog!:biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Hahaha thank you! She's a little doofus dog <3


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, she's gorgeous. lol, I was actually saying that whilst I was looking at her pictures. What a cutie, I bet you just want to cuddle her all the time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is precious....I love the last two pictures, they're great shots. Definitely pick up a lot on her personality from them!


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness WHAT A LOVER!!!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cute pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! She is adorable! :smile: Defiantly one who must be hugged and kissed all the time! I can tell that she is very happy...she's lucky to have you.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Awwww, thank you! Yes, it's very difficult to resist smooching that face...so I don't resist! And when I give her hugs she sighs and rests her head on my shoulder. It's the sweetest thing. 

Don't let her fool you, though! She can be a fresh little wild child


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Super adorable!

I bet she is so much fun.

Clearly she is well loved.


----------



## BULLTLOTT (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh how cute!! She's SOO cute!! :smile:


----------

